# TV Bed home theatre system.



## walnut (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello.

Total newbie here. I'm looking for any help or advice on adding a home theatre system to my TV bed.
Example of what I want to achieve.
We recently move to a semi detached house where the living room is next to my neighbors living room. I don't want to annoy the neighbors with my sub woofer so it never gets used.
The main bedroom well away from the neighbors so I would not have any problems setting up a theater system in the bed.
I have an old Onkyo 608 amp that could fit under the bed. I was thinking of cutting two speakers into the foot board which has a large hollow area. another two speakers on each side with the voice speaker slotted under the TV.
I don't know where to start looking for speaker or what type would be suitable. any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Sorry for the late response. Welcome to the forum.
What sort of budget? Exact $$ range always best....
How much experience do you have with speaker building, XOs etc, etc.?

cheers


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

And can we get a picture of the room?


----------

